# I'm stumped, this is too weird.



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I was separating a recent litter this afternoon, when I noticed one of the does had a piece of poo stuck on her vagina. I didn't think much of it, just wiped it off and went about my chores. Now I just finished the nightly feeding, and I was checking on this group again to make sure everyone was still getting along, and I noticed this same doe had another piece of poo stuck on the vagina, except this time it was half in the vagina. To make a long story short, I waited it out, and she produced a total of 7 poos, all from the vagina. The first few were very hard, the last few much softer. One contained what looked like a millet seed. Afterwards I gave her rear end a good look over. For the life of me, I can't see an anal opening on her.

Is this possible? Could her innards somehow of gotten crossed? She is just under 5 weeks old, and just today separated from her mother. At the present time, she appears to be a happy, healthy mouse, so I am holding off on culling her, though I don't think this can be too comfortable.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard of this condition, even in humans. Basically, there is just one hole for every function, because something somewhere is connected on the inside. Isn't that odd?

I wouldn't know what to tell you about culling or not, but I would definitely remove her from your breeding program!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It's definitely possible. I would definitely also not use her for breeding. It's probably not particularly uncomfortable at the moment.....but it is likely to lead to infections, so I would probably euthanize her personally.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

that's odd, can you take photos? just encase it's something else? (like a mutant boy with just a bum or something?) that and I'm curious lol


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, i think this is a case of imperforate anus (bascially an anus without an anal opening) associated with recto-vaginal fistula. Basically, during development no anal opening developed and a fistula (an abnormal connection/opening between two organs or organ passages) developed. This happens in humans too, but is correctable surgically.
I think there would be a high degree of risk to the mouse here as fecal material or, more problematically, gut bacteria could infect the vagina and uterus, potentially leading to peritonitis in the latter stages as the uterus is open to the peritoneal (abdominal) cavity.
I would think that the best thing to do would be to cull this mouse.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen a mouse with no vagina, but never a mouse with no butt!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg thats so so weird, everyone seems to find all these strange mice! I've never heard of any other animal with so many strange mutations come up


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of us breed hundreds of meeces every year, which greatly increases the odds that we will see something unusual occur in our stock.

It's not just meeces that have these things crop up; mammals all have similar 'kits'. genetically speaking, and experience a wide range of similar congenital or genetic based malformations.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> I've seen a mouse with no vagina, but never a mouse with no butt!


We've gotten calves with no butt, yuck. I've also heard about this topic happening to women where during labor the area between the anus and the vagina splits and if it isn't stitched up/heal right can result in defecating from the vagina.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

morning-star, I did try taking a picture, but my camera just isn't good at capturing the detail. And the girl didn't want to hold still, so that didn't help either.

Thanks for all the good info. At least I know I'm not crazy anymore. I wasn't going to breed her, and I think now I will cull her. Seems the chances are too great that she will become ill in the future from this. Sucks, she was the only girl I thought was worth keeping for breeding out of her litter. Oh well.

There do seem to be a large number of abnormalities popping up in mice lately. Maybe we're just more willing to share them?


----------

